# Net 10 worth it?



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm old. I have a flip phone and AT&T service. I pay $65 a month and don't use the phone much.
Net 10 has a plan where you buy minutes and it is a lot cheaper. I had an I phone for my job and enjoyed the internet access. Often I'm in areas that have limited connectivity.

Anyone know the limitations on Net 10 for a iphone? Does a more costly i phone get me any better reception?


----------



## patience_ (Feb 3, 2018)

I think you'd be happier with Ting than Net10. Run your last usage through https://ting.com/rates to see what it would cost.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

haypoint said:


> Often I'm in areas that have limited connectivity.


Away from densely populated areas, CDMA has much better coverage than GSM. Verizon, Sprint, and some smaller carriers that piggyback on Sprint use CDMA; most other carriers use GSM. Two CDMA carriers that I'd suggest you check out are Ting.com and Tello.com.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I signed up with Ting about a month ago, mainly because I hate paying $50 each and every month for something I don't use but every few months. Most carriers charge you for what you're GOING to use, Ting charges for what you actually *have* used. One thing I like about Ting is, if I have an emergency and NEED a lot of extra talk/data/text it is THERE, I don't have to stop and find a place to buy airtime.

Also, they have maps for the GSM and CDMA phone service so you can see what would work BEST in the areas you're usually in, and then you're able to choose the phone that would work best for you. In addition, they have a LOT of hints and tips to lower your bill.

I think they're REALLY set up with the customer in mind.

Mon


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

A friend is in the process of switching from Ting to Tello. Ting works great and is a good value if you don't use the phone much, but gets expensive if you use the phone a lot. Tello is $11/month for unlimited talk & text with no data. Both seem to have very good customer service.

I'm on Republic Wireless, which works well and is cheap but has really lousy customer service. But I've figured out how not to need customer service, so it works out OK. The only reason I stay with them is the seamless wifi calling, which makes it easy when you have a poor cell signal but good wifi.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I use tracfone and it cost about $100/yr plus phone. I rarely use phone so roll most of my voice/data/text minutes over every month.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> I use tracfone and it cost about $100/yr plus phone. I rarely use phone so roll most of my voice/data/text minutes over every month.


I'm torn between a tracfone, since I don't talk on the phone and text messaging on a tap tap tap flip phone discourages me, or a smart phone with internet access.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just make sure you get a phone that does voice to text and you won't have to tap tap tap...much. 

Mon


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

patience_ said:


> I think you'd be happier with Ting than Net10. Run your last usage through https://ting.com/rates to see what it would cost.


DO take a look at TING. (ting.com) Your do need to have a phone but your monthly cost is $6 plus usage. Dont use test you dont pay for it. If you truely dont use it much it will be much cheater than net10 or most other services.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

For voice cell I use PureTalkUSA. I am grandfathered in on old plan where its $10 a month and unused minutes roll over. I use so few minutes that I have enough roll over minutes now that I should never run short even if I talked for a month straight. They upped price for this plan to $15 for new customers. You can of course buy more minutes anytime. PureTalkUSA is on ATT network and EXPENSIVE for data. I have flip phone and dont use data on it. 

I do have a cell hotspot for my internet since cell is cheapest way for me to connect to internet. Have both a ST (ATT) and Net10 (Verizon). I buy 4GB at time (lasts me a month) and leap frog, one hotspot one month, the next the next month. Do this cause of dumb way they (both are part of Tracfone) does things. If you run out of data, you are just dead in water. You either need to call them (this is big frustrating waste of time) or you need another internet access in order to add more data. Leapfrogging, when one runs out, can add data from the other.


----------

